# Black spot



## Health

Does anyone know how to cure black spot on wild caught carbia. I all ready bought "Black Spot Control" by aquatronics. I have use it a couple of times by it doe not seem to work. If any one in the piranha-fury world has info, I would like to hear from you. Thank you


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

I hope your not talking about the black humerole spot behind the gills. If so that is a charcteristic on all cariba.


----------



## accr

Just send me your cariba.....will get rit of the black spot for ya.... no charge...


----------



## scarfish

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> I hope your not talking about the black humerole spot behind the gills. If so that is a charcteristic on all cariba.


 I have this red that I just bought and it has a big-ass black spot on it's shoulder! What should I do?









Sorry bout the lame joke. what's your temperature?


----------



## PIRANHNUT

I wouldn't waste any more of your money on medications for the black spots.They are actually a small bird parsite that uses the Cariba or any other fish for that matter for a secondary host.Eventually they hatch out and cause the fish no harm.They may look unsightly but they pose no threat at all to the health of your fish.No medication I know of will kill them and they will eventually go away.


----------



## RhomZilla

PIRANHNUT said:


> They are actually a small bird parsite that uses the Cariba or any other fish for that matter for a secondary host.Eventually they hatch out and cause the fish no harm.They may look unsightly but they pose no threat at all to the health of your fish.


 What?!?!







I thought he was also referring to the (natural) humeral spots on Caribas. P-Nut, would you happen to have a pic of this?? I'd like to know more about this parisite in order to have a clue or give future referrences to other.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

PIRANHNUT said:


> I wouldn't waste any more of your money on medications for the black spots.They are actually a small bird parsite that uses the Cariba or any other fish for that matter for a secondary host.Eventually they hatch out and cause the fish no harm.They may look unsightly but they pose no threat at all to the health of your fish.No medication I know of will kill them and they will eventually go away.


 WHAT! That is crazy. I would also love to see a pic of this. thanks for the info.


----------



## X-D-X

My friend had a rhombeus at a young age and it was still silver and it had them black spots !!But it was fine but it was always rubbing on the gravel trying to pick them off!!Wierd!!


----------



## Judazzz

*_Moved to Diseases and Parasites Forum_*


----------



## Innes

Welcome to PFury Health









;postpics:


----------



## PIRANHNUT

Sorry no pics guys







We do have the same black spot disease around the USA as well.I typically see it around here by us on Bluegill and an occassional northern pike.


----------



## PIRANHNUT

Sometimes the fish will scratch themselves when the parasites are close to hatching out.It seems to irritate the fish when they hatch out and pop through the skin.


----------



## DonH

Here are pics of some unknown Myleus species that I have with black spots disease (this was a month ago):

























It's a parasite that comes from bird droppings and spreads to fish. The fish is a secondary host and I have read somewhere that certain species of this parasite requires a snail as a secondary host. So if you don't have any birds flying around in your house that eats an infected fish and then poops in the aquarium... I wouldn't worry about it. Without these conditions, the parasite's life cycle will be gone (it's been about a month since I have taken those pics and the infected fish is starting to show improvement.

The infected fish does not show any signs of stress, eats and behaves normally. It has not spread to any of the other un-infected silver dollars in the tank. I have attempted to treat it with Clout, but quickly stopped treatment and did a major water change after I observed that many of the inhabitants seemed stressed. Just wait it out and keep your water clean. (That's what I'm doing...)


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

Wow thanks for the info DonH!


----------



## GARGOYLE

never even heard of this parasite. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## french toast

Hi Health,

I had that problem with one of my spilopleura. Do those black spots look like that (poppy seeds)?










Those black spots are flukes, effectively coming from birds. Mine diseapered after 3 weeks, without any treatment. Fish is fine now.

Hope this helps.

More info here


----------



## Rikimaru

But can ur fish also be drowsy from the black spots.
Cause mine spilo has them also.
And he is a little bit drowsy.
But i have him for 3 days now so it think its the parasite combined with stress.


----------



## chiefkyle

One of my Mollies that lived in my salt water tank has that on him now. He looks like a Dalmation Molly now.


----------

